# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Анкета идеального мужчины.

## Irina

*Анкета идеального мужчины.*

1.Я богат, у меня нет мамы, бывшей жены, детей от первых браков и прочих родственников. А еще я также слеп, глух и нем. Слепо-глухо-немой миллиардер-сирота.  

2.Я очень щедрый. Мне не жалко потратить пару десятков тысяч баксей на двадцать пятую шубу для твоего карликового кабыздоха. 

3. Я очень люблю животных. Меня умиляет, когда они грызут и царапают мои вещи, гадят в мои лучшие туфли и сжирают важные рабочие документы.

4. Я уважаю маленькие женские слабости. Меня вводят в экстаз 2-х часовые разговоры по телефону, постоянный шоппинг и инет-флирт.

5. Я никада не разбрасываю свои носки где-попало, слежу за своим внешним видом /манюкюр, депиляция в зоне носовых пазух, бровей и бикини, или как там она у них это место называется/, не храплю ночью.

6. Верен до невозмотимости, т.к. чувство непокобелимого кобелизма мне чуждо. 

7. Я готов жениться! Прямо сейчас. Ради того, чтобы взвалить на себя груз семейной ответственности вкупе с вашими детьми и милейшими родственниками, я готов активно достать все звезды с неба!

8. Я буду любить Вашу маму. Фсигда! 

9. Не употребляю алкоголь, даже слабоалкогольные коктейльчики, а уж тем более пивасик и проч. дрянь, не смотрю футбол-хоккей и ваще не смотрю спортивные передачи по причине стойкой непереносимости. Обожаю мексиканские сериалы!  

10. Не хожу в баню с друзьями, дабы не тратиться на проституток, тем самым берегу семейный бюджет и здоровье, на рыбалку тоже не хожу, по тем же причинам. 

11. Посиделки с друзьями в гараже не одобряю и никогда в них не участвую. И вообще, у меня нет друзей, так как жену я люблю до такой степени, что друзья мне ни к чему ! 

12. Я высок, атлетически сложен, красив, как голливудский актер. Сексуальный темперамент позволяет мне быть порно-звездой мирового масштаба, однако в силу природной скромности и верности не участвую в подобных мероприятиях. 

13. Мне не важно как Ты выглядишь. Да-с! Ибо в женщине главное это ее внутренние душевные качества. 

14. Готовлю, мою посуду, стираю, глажу сам. Это мои любимейшие занятия. Так же мечтаю отводить и забирать наших будущих детей в и из садика, а потом школы и таскаться по родительским собраниям. 

15. Я говорю комплименты по сто пятьдесят восемь раз на дню, а клянусь в неземной любви до гробовой доски и того чаще, и всегда делаю это искренне и от души. Я - по натуре однолюб. Усю жизню ждал тока тебя! 

16. У меня есть, конечно же, и свои маленькие недостатки - это ночной голод, который побуждает меня опустошать холодильник и секс по телефону, но исключительно дабы не потерять мастерство. Но по причине моих бесчисленных достоинств, такие пустячки, я считаю, простительны. 

*А что Вы  можете  ещё  добавить  к  этому  списку!?*

----------


## BiZ111

Ничего, это и так эпогей пафоса

----------

